# Hard to say Goodbye



## Chuck06 (Dec 28, 2011)

We had to put down our beloved "Meko" yesterday.
It about ripped my heart out.
She was 14 yrs. old
We rescued out of a shelter.
We got Ms. Meko at approx 2 yrs. old she was covered in red oklahoma mud. We didn't even know her color. Not that it mattered. 
The kids were 8 & 10 then. They're grown and gone now.
She raised the two GSD as a surrogate mother.
She was awesome all 15 lbs of a Lhapso/terrier mix.
I think she was probably a better parent than my wife and I.
She had Kidney issues and well it was time.
She brought us many years of pure Joy!!
Can't type much more fingers just won't work with teary eyes.

Rest in Peace


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss *hugs* It sounds like she had a wonderful life and brought just as much joy to yours, as well. Rest in peace, sweet girl


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she was well-loved and that's worth millions


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Ms. Meko awaits you on the other side of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, run free beautiful Meko,run free. :rip:


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, so very sorry for your loss. What a lovely and full life you've given her. x


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know exactly how you are feeling and I have sincere empathy.


----------



## YogisBear (Jun 24, 2011)

I understand your pain and my heart goes out to you. We put our boy down Feb 2011 and still miss him.


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am so sorry...it is a very hard thing to go through.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------

